# Blue Tongue Brewery Interesting Statements



## Bribie G (16/8/10)

The new brewery at Warnervale is now up and running and reading the company spiel there are a couple of eye-raisers that I wasn't aware of:


You can be assured that the new Bluetongue Brewery has been engineered for taste, quality and flexibility. As an example, no one in Australia is utilising decoction technology to make traditional European lagers. This is a mashing technique that intensively extracts malt flavours to produce fuller flavoured beer."

and

"We are also using genuine draught sterile filtration, which is a special technique developed to maintain freshness and brightness in beer; the sort of beer that brewers love to drink. The centrifuge technology, which uses centrifugal force to separate the final yeast from beer post fermentation, enables ultimate beer clarity and polishes the beer to perfection. Sterile filling means the beer is not heat pasteurised and results in that wonderful brewery fresh taste that will make our beers unique"

also

The Bluetongue Brewery is unique in its design because it has twin-stream brew houses a large and a small one under one roof, which allow for brewing flexibility to suit consumer and customer demand."

In other words they can be producing Miller Megacrap at one end of the plant and JS or Little Creatures type stuff at the other, or proper Czech style Pilseners and not pasteurised either.  
Sounds like interesting times ahead.


----------



## MarkBastard (16/8/10)

That does sound interesting. Blue Tongue pils is one of a very small handful of Australian pale lagers I'll drink.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but Blue Tongue is owned by coke right? And Coke currently mainly import beers like Peroni. Are they trying to squeeze into the industry more and have domestic production? Will they BUL Peroni at this brewery perhaps?


----------



## Bribie G (16/8/10)

I would say that this is why Kirin (Lion Nathan  ) attempted to buy Coca Cola Amatil last year and failed as they now have a big brewery right on their home turf in NSW. While they are putting the brewery through sea trials I would imagine Bluetooth will stick to the existing brands but once they get the bugs ironed and get the go-ahead then watch out. 
Every pub in the land trades with Coke - even if they have Schweppes postmix on the bar - so they already have distribution into every pub and bottle shop.


----------



## mje1980 (16/8/10)

BribieG said:


> The new brewery at Warnervale is now up and running and reading the company spiel there are a couple of eye-raisers that I wasn't aware of:
> 
> 
> You can be assured that the new Bluetongue Brewery has been engineered for taste, quality and flexibility. As an example, no one in Australia is utilising decoction technology to make traditional European lagers. This is a mashing technique that intensively extracts malt flavours to produce fuller flavoured beer."
> ...




Bit odd they are decocting. Oz malts don't need decocting, as do most euro malts these days i imagine, so why would a business ( which is all about cost reduction ) muck around with importing malt just for that purpose. I doubt they would, but why would you decoct JW pils etc?, what benefit would that give you?? Marketing ploy??


----------



## mje1980 (16/8/10)

From memory the 3 way decoction test done by denny conn ( which ended up in Brew your own?? ) was pretty inconclusive. Basically couldnt tell a difference if i remember correctly.


----------



## WSC (16/8/10)

I think they are already BUL Peroni.

It seems to be on tap everywhere in Bris and theya re putting in fridges in cafes.

I have not bought a bottle to see if it is still imported.

I actually like the real Peroni. If the BUL is anyhting like stella BUL then it will be very ordinary.

I think it will promote competition between the big boys but will only hurt aussie micro's.


----------



## Bribie G (16/8/10)

Warnervale (Blue Tongue) 100 million litres capacity
Lidcombe (Tooheys) 300 million litres 

She ain't no micro :icon_cheers:

Edit: I'll look out for the Peroni and have a look at the label. Haven't been into the city for months, going there for a pint with rdeVuyn on wed, will look out for the tap version. Cheers.

Editedit: I'm heading for Wellington shortly and I've been reading up on Kiwi beers, a new subject for me, and it strikes me that if Bluetongue occupies a similar place in the market to what Macs and Montieths do in NZ, (and they are owned by the megas) then they will possible benefit micros in the long run by shaking up the market and weaning a lot of the public off their Carlton Draught or XXXX and open their tastebuds to new brands.


----------



## DU99 (16/8/10)

Boags 6,000,000 litres of beer annually.and thats with the new plant


----------



## MarkBastard (16/8/10)

WSC said:


> I think they are already BUL Peroni.
> 
> It seems to be on tap everywhere in Bris and theya re putting in fridges in cafes.
> 
> ...



The Peroni they typically sell in bottles in those smallish coke style fridges at small restaurants/ cafes I'm pretty sure is imported. I don't mind it either, like I prefer it to any other mega euro import pale lager. Wouldn't surprise me if the draught version is BUL though.


----------



## [email protected] (16/8/10)

Very interesting....


----------



## ebo (16/8/10)

BribieG said:


> Editedit: I'm heading for Wellington shortly and I've been reading up on Kiwi beers, a new subject for me, and it strikes me that if Bluetongue occupies a similar place in the market to what Macs and Montieths do in NZ, (and they are owned by the megas) then they will possible benefit micros in the long run by shaking up the market and weaning a lot of the public off their Carlton Draught or XXXX and open their tastebuds to new brands.



I agree Bribie. CCA do want to enter the fray with their own brands and have the supply chain to shake up and dare I say rival the woolies/coles duopoly which we so despise. If they are being pressured and in turn Lion Nathan/CUB are being pressured I think this is better than letting woolies/coles brainwash the public with such gems as 'platinum blonde' :icon_vomit: 

I think this type of setup will likely benefit the public and craft brewing in the long term by providing flexible brewing which meets commercial needs but pays due respect to the growing palate of the public.

Cheers
Ebo


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (16/8/10)

The brewery is owned by Pacific Beverages which is a joint venture between Coca Cola and SAB Miller, I was lucky enough to go up to the brewery to see the first bottles run off the production line. I was told on the tour Peroni will definitely be brewed there along side the Bluetounge range. I noticed in the staff break rooms they had "Miller" branded fridges installed so I wouldn't be surprised if they move production of the other brand in the SAB Miller portfolio over later as well.


----------



## Wolfy (16/8/10)

mje1980 said:


> Marketing ploy??


That's my interpretation of most of it.


----------



## peas_and_corn (16/8/10)

BribieG said:


> T
> You can be assured that the new Bluetongue Brewery has been engineered for taste, quality and flexibility. As an example, no one in Australia is utilising decoction technology to make traditional European lagers. This is a mashing technique that intensively extracts malt flavours to produce fuller flavoured beer."




Port Dock brewery does decoctions.


----------



## manticle (16/8/10)

Yes but do they use technology to do them?


----------



## Murcluf (16/8/10)

peas_and_corn said:


> Port Dock brewery does decoctions.


Interesting didn't know that


----------



## peas_and_corn (16/8/10)

Their beer is poor and under attenuated, though. Drive past and go to BrewBoys.


----------



## Bribie G (16/8/10)

sydneyhappyhour said:


> The brewery is owned by Pacific Beverages which is a joint venture between Coca Cola and SAB Miller, I was lucky enough to go up to the brewery to see the first bottles run off the production line. I was told on the tour Peroni will definitely be brewed there along side the Bluetounge range. I noticed in the staff break rooms they had "Miller" branded fridges installed so I wouldn't be surprised if they move production of the other brand in the SAB Miller portfolio over later as well.



Wow that should be interesting  


:icon_drunk:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (16/8/10)

I know a WA micro that claims it decoct's, in fact he draws off maybe 50L of mash from a mash of about 800L boils it once and adds it back. Hardly what you can call a decoction mash.Claims and the truth are quite different, it's just how you word it.  
GB


----------

